# OMG!!!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Doordash, and no multiapping.
The closest I have ever come to this was $1,200 and some change during New Year's week, a couple years ago.
I would love to know how she does it, and where.
Is anyone here at or near these numbers?
I know its 63 hours, but that means she is working during dead times. And yet, do the math.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Doordash, and no multiapping.
> The closest I have ever come to this was $1,200 and some change during New Year's week, a couple years ago.
> I would love to know how she does it, and where.
> Is anyone here at or near these numbers?
> ...


She sure not doing it w her looks
Maybe the cleavage is helping out
Or lap dances w empty bags on her head?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Doordash, and no multiapping.
> The closest I have ever come to this was $1,200 and some change during New Year's week, a couple years ago.
> I would love to know how she does it, and where.
> Is anyone here at or near these numbers?
> ...


She's averaging $13.50 per delivery? Yeah where.

What's hard to explain is $515 dorrdash pay equates to almost 4.30 per delivery base.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She sure not doing it w her looks
> Maybe the cleavage is helping out
> Or lap dances w empty bags on her head?


Maybe she doesn't wear anything below her blouse.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I've just figured it out - she's pregnant. Such chicks ALWAYS get good tips.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Doordash, and no multiapping.
> The closest I have ever come to this was $1,200 and some change during New Year's week, a couple years ago.
> I would love to know how she does it, and where.
> Is anyone here at or near these numbers?
> ...


Everything is market dependent.

Don't be a shill for top dasher. If you are in a smaller market and there are too many top dashers, the above results would be unlikely and a fantasy!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> She's averaging $13.50 per delivery? Yeah where.
> 
> What's hard to explain is $515 dorrdash pay equates to almost 4.30 per delivery base.


This is her video.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Everything is market dependent.
> 
> Don't be a shill for top dasher. If you are in a smaller market and there are too many top dashers, the above results would be unlikely and a fantasy!!!


My acceptance rate does not seem to be able to stay above 20%.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

This could be a unicorn week.

Either way she deserve it. Maybe it will light a fire under your ass to see a woman show ya up?

Lol.

But honestly she just had a stellar week. We all get those, don't we?


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

If it was her first week there's usually that honeymoon period for a few weeks but then again some markets aren't as saturated so maybe she's in a good area.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

$1,000 in tips 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> She's averaging $13.50 per delivery? Yeah where.
> 
> What's hard to explain is $515 dorrdash pay equates to almost 4.30 per delivery base.


Yeah because she's on the new driver promo.

They throw you business plus a per delivery bonus.

Her video next month will be "I quit my day job for DD and now I can't pay the bills"


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Man those chiclets!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

How the F did she average over $13.00 a delivery?

The las time I attempted to dash I gave up after declining orders for an hour to not see anything over $5.00


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Not believing that she made $1088 in tips. Either she works for DD or that earnings screenshot is altered. I could see $108 in tips but not the amount she received, unless she’s providing special services on delivery.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Paul Vincent said:


> View attachment 676632


You and I seem to be one of the few to notice the tip.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> How the F did she average over $13.00 a delivery?
> 
> The las time I attempted to dash I gave up after declining orders for an hour to not see anything over $5.00


*And, driving taxi will always be more profitable than doing any gig work!!!*


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Could just be a marketing ploy set up by Door Dash to lure in more suckers.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> Could just be a marketing ploy set up by Door Dash to lure in more suckers.


Yeah, I follow a couple Youtubers who do delivery both are in LA, California and have to multi app on scooters to hit anywhere near that. I wouldn't put it past DD to just hire people to create videos because they are starting to run out of options in moving numbers around, special "councils" etc. If DD and UE could get away with it they'd force people to take orders for points only to redeem for $25 gift card after every 200 deliveries.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She sure not doing it w her looks
> Maybe the cleavage is helping out
> Or lap dances w empty bags on her head?


Ha Ha!

Yu jelus.

She is profitable and you're unprofitable.

Maybe if you unclothe your humongous beer belly, you might be as profitable as her.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Maybe she doesn't wear anything below her blouse.


Guessing she has experimented, learned and adapted.

How about you?

Yu funy and jelus of profitable contractors.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I've just figured it out - she's pregnant. Such chicks ALWAYS get good tips.


Tips are usually preordained.

Perhaps customers would mistake your beer belly for a pregnancy.

Maybe text customers begging for a tip cuz you expecting a baby with a long neck and a frothy head.


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> Yu jelus.
> 
> ...


$1088.00 tips??
I know strippers more profitable than that


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Paul Vincent said:


> $1088.00 tips??
> I know strippers more profitable than that


So,

You hang with the "in" crowd?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> Doordash, and no multiapping.
> The closest I have ever come to this was $1,200 and some change during New Year's week, a couple years ago.
> I would love to know how she does it, and where.
> Is anyone here at or near these numbers?
> ...


60 hours a week. She probably hustles the lunch rush and the dinner rush 6 days a week. If was doing this full time that’s exactly what I’d do.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Alltel77 said:


> Yeah, I follow a couple Youtubers who do delivery both are in LA, California and have to multi app on scooters to hit anywhere near that. I wouldn't put it past DD to just hire people to create videos because they are starting to run out of options in moving numbers around, special "councils" etc. If DD and UE could get away with it they'd force people to take orders for points only to redeem for $25 gift card after every 200 deliveries.


It worked for Uber, why not doordash? Look at all the suckers Uber got by having random shills post massively photoshopped earnings, there is a sucker in every corner thinking he/she discovered a gold mine.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I don't think she means it is her first week delivering.
It is her first week doing only Doordash.
There are much older videos she has made.
She has been driving for a while, so she is not getting wlecome wagon orders.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Tips are usually preordained.
> 
> Perhaps customers would mistake your beer belly for a pregnancy.
> 
> Maybe text customers begging for a tip cuz you expecting a baby with a long neck and a frothy head.


Uh, my physique is like that of an NFL linebacker ... if there were a midget league.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Paul Vincent said:


> $1088.00 tips??
> I know strippers more profitable than that


I don't think the chick in the video could bring down that kind of tip level at the club.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Guessing she has experimented, learned and adapted.
> 
> How about you?


I had the choice to "adapt" when I first looked into being an ant, but was told my ride was too old; there was no way I was going to buy a new car just to hustle.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> View attachment 676655
> 
> 
> View attachment 676656


So, the photo with the small forehead is a self portrait?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It worked for Uber, why not doordash? Look at all the suckers Uber got by having random shills post massively photoshopped earnings, there is a sucker in every corner thinking he/she discovered a gold mine.


And yet,

There are profitable golf mines everywhere.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

I do about 23-25 hours per week and pull in anywhere from $650 - high $700's.
I'm running 3 apps and selectively "multi-app" when the right opportunity presents itself so I guess, in theory, if I went full slave mode and worked 65 hours I could pull those numbers. Maybe?

Physically I could never pull it off. I end my week on Sunday with a nine hour shift and even at 25 hours I start to get a bit ill tempered, slightly foggy and cross eyed.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> My acceptance rate does not seem to be able to stay above 20%.


Yeah I dwell in the 10-12% range.
You have to hold firm. My current record for consecutive ended dashes is 4 haha.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I do about 23-25 hours per week and pull in anywhere from $650 - high $700's.
> I'm running 3 apps and selectively "multi-app" when the right opportunity presents itself so I guess, in theory, if I went full slave mode and worked 65 hours I could pull those numbers. Maybe?
> 
> Physically I could never pull it off. I end my week on Sunday with a nine hour shift and even at 25 hours I start to get a bit ill tempered, slightly foggy and cross eyed.


It can be a little intense when your true multi aping and have different apps orders in your car and trying to get them all on time to the customer. To do it successfully actually takes a lot of work and you’re hustling. My personal best was 2 DD, 2GH, and 1 UE in the car at the same time! 4 of 5 were on time and the UE I have no idea.

Sometimes at the end of the week on Sunday night, I’ll just do one gig, and it feels like a picnic!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It can be a little intense when your true multi aping and have different apps orders in your car and trying to get them all on time to the customer. To do it successfully actually takes a lot of work.
> 
> Sometimes at the end of the week on Sunday night, I’ll just do one gig, and it feels like a picnic!


Yeah I feel you.
I don't get all complex with it but I'll try to snag that 2 mile $8-$12 order while I'm picking up another one.

I have a plaza that is a sweet spot for that. If I'm waiting for an order I'll flip on another app and it's almost a given that another order will pop up from the same restaurant or in the plaza. It's just a matter of if the logistics work.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> My personal best was 2 DD, 2GH, and 1 UE in the car at the same time!


Damn that's a dangerous game you're playing there friend.










But as a rule, if they're all going in the same general direction then I guess you're safe right?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Damn that's a dangerous game you're playing there friend.
> 
> View attachment 676792
> 
> ...


Yes, been doing it for 5 years and as long as they are on time your good. Recently though DD has been making it a little tighter. They now also include on time to the restaurant and if you're more than 10 minutes late it's a contract violation. There are a few tricks you can use if the restaurants are close.

UE I deleted so they're out for me now, just DD and GH now. It makes a huge difference in the money you can make. You have to be good at it or you'll get deactivated pretty quick. Need a plan B and C if it turns to shit and you can't get too greedy and do ones that can't be done.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I still say there's no possible way she was averaging what she did per delivery.

$13 per delivery including tips.

Averaging $9.00 in tips per delivery?

Regardless of what % is tips or not I call BS on those numbers.

How many of your deliveries are $9.00+ tip, let alone averaging $9.00+ in tips per delivery for 120 deliveries?

If half of her deliveries are tipping.. big fricken if, that means she's averaging $18.00 in tips when she gets them.

Shenanagins..


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> I had the choice to "adapt" when I first looked into being an ant, but was told my ride was too old; there was no way I was going to buy a new car just to hustle.


So,

No skin in the game,

And denigrating profitable contractors cuz they more beautiful than you.

Can't decide if you're a Trock, (troll + sock puppet,) or a Jork, (jerk + dork.)


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I still say there's no possible way she was averaging what she did per delivery.
> 
> $13 per delivery including tips.
> 
> ...


Market dependent.

Cherry picker.

LOP.

Seems your market sucks or you're just a typical run-of-the-mill unprofitable contractor.

By the way, do you advocate for union protection?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It can be a little intense when your true multi aping and have different apps orders in your car and trying to get them all on time to the customer. To do it successfully actually takes a lot of work and you’re hustling. My personal best was 2 DD, 2GH, and 1 UE in the car at the same time! 4 of 5 were on time and the UE I have no idea.
> 
> Sometimes at the end of the week on Sunday night, I’ll just do one gig, and it feels like a picnic!


Yep.

You gotta learn the limits of each app.

On DD, it seems that when an add-on order is accepted, the ten minute late designation for delivery for the two orders does not apply.

Allowing an UE or GH order to be picked up and delivered prior to or during the DD orders.

Seems my new phone actually pauses my location on each app while I am doing evil multi-apping pick ups or deliveries.

No airplane mode or other chicanaries involved.

For me, two DD orders and an UE order at one time. Twice now in the last week.

After three years, I am still experimenting.

B4, it was three apps open and take the best offer.

Led to $2.16 per mile last year from driveway until return.

Now, I am looking for twelve orders at a time, going in the same direction.

Walmart orders?

Ha Ha!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> No skin in the game,
> 
> ...


Someone here needs to take a chill pill.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

that's a beautiful man


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

I've been doing DoorDash full time since August 2020. I was always able to get scheduled from like 7 am till 12 am 24 hours all day long.....

I recently moved to a new area from east coast FL to West coast to Naples Florida area. When I first got here like 2 months ago the scheduling was exactly the same. Then about a month in it just completely died. I no longer can schedule morning hours at all and there's NO schedule open at all the entire day for next Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. How is this even possible? Someone has to be driving and taking orders even if there's very few. Unless doordash is relying solely on those "Top Dasher" loser slaves here ? 

So then I'm like wtf? So I drive down to my old town which I moved from where I was always able to schedule 24/7 and it was just as bad there... no schedule in morning at all.. and only some shitty dinner hours for like 3 hours.

I looked at another town about 1.5 hours above me ( Bradenton ) and it has a constant 24 hour open schedule with DoorDash. 7:30 am till 12 am next day.

This has to mean that this area I'm in ( Naples ) is a phuking dead zone ?

I actually just sold my place here... and I'm looking for a nice town to move to in Florida that has a busy schedule with DoorDash and UberEats.. if anyone knows let me knows


----------



## Superfreedomfighter (Sep 8, 2020)

This is anything but truth and whole truth.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

Superfreedomfighter said:


> This is anything but truth and whole truth.


That's nothing.. I saw stats from a guy in New Jersey who's making $2,600 / week consistently


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Move to new jersey then. But I'm pretty sure the people that post from new jersey on here don't make 2500 a week or even half that.

Just like the uber drivers that post they're making 3000 for 30 hours a week. $100 an hour at less than $1 per mile?

Sure, you can find busy seasonal areas here and there. It's never 52 weeks of guaranteed income. 

Delivery fell off a cliff mostly. I don't see the rationale behind advance scheduling on dd when you can log on to get bamboozled with $2 offers and get kicked off your shift. Really no point.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

STRIDERr said:


> I've been doing DoorDash full time since August 2020. I was always able to get scheduled from like 7 am till 12 am 24 hours all day long.....
> 
> I recently moved to a new area from east coast FL to West coast to Naples Florida area. When I first got here like 2 months ago the scheduling was exactly the same. Then about a month in it just completely died. I no longer can schedule morning hours at all and there's NO schedule open at all the entire day for next Sunday, Monday and Tuesday. How is this even possible? Someone has to be driving and taking orders even if there's very few. Unless doordash is relying solely on those "Top Dasher" loser slaves here ?
> 
> ...


The economy is really bad right now. A lot of people don’t want to hear that though at least not until after the midterms. Most of my disposable income has been completely eradicated these past 18 months. Everything is essential spending only until things change. That could be a few years 🤮

Gig app work isn’t copacetic to bad economic conditions with high inflation. Customers hold on tighter to their wallets and hordes of people that used to be financially stable are not anymore so they start doing gig work to compensate for lost income. Many of them consider this work beneath them but when you have a mortgage payment due you do what you have to do.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Doordash, and no multiapping.
> The closest I have ever come to this was $1,200 and some change during New Year's week, a couple years ago.
> I would love to know how she does it, and where.
> Is anyone here at or near these numbers?
> ...


Her tips are 2/3 of her earnings.
I have my red insulated bag and my DD credit card but never used the app.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> Doordash, and no multiapping.
> The closest I have ever come to this was $1,200 and some change during New Year's week, a couple years ago.
> I would love to know how she does it, and where.
> Is anyone here at or near these numbers?
> ...


Why you sharing her face shot with us?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Why you sharing her ugly Mug with us?


How about being nice?
And that goes for everyone else making fun of her looks.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> How about being nice?
> And that goes for everyone else making fun of her looks.


The nice part hmmmm come on maaaan it’s 2022 we don’t have to be nice. Agree with the second part though. When you make fun of her appearance you are merely lashing out due to your own shame and insecurities. This has been scientifically proven. So shut your ugly ass up and stop calling other people ugly. 🥊


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

thepukeguy said:


> The nice part hmmmm come on maaaan it’s 2022 we don’t have to be nice. Agree with the second part though. When you make fun of her appearance you are merely lashing out due to your own shame and insecurities. This has been scientifically proven. So shut your ugly ass up and stop calling other people ugly. 🥊


Ok, you don't have to kill the guy.
Its just that you never know how someone might take what you say about him/her.
Me, I really don't give a flying copulation, but others may take it very badly, and do something stupid.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Does she have broken jaw dirty knees?


----------



## Ummm5487 (Oct 15, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> She sure not doing it w her looks
> Maybe the cleavage is helping out
> Or lap dances w empty bags on her head?


And I'm sure you one of those who told me I had a bad attitude.... Yet here you are behaving like a elementary school student in special Ed


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> How about being nice?
> And that goes for everyone else making fun of her looks.


Thanks for saying that.

She looks familiar to me, which still makes me she’s affiliated w/ DD somehow. Like maybe her image was used years ago in marketing promotions.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Thanks for saying that.
> 
> She looks familiar to me, which still makes me she’s affiliated w/ DD somehow. Like maybe her image was used years ago in marketing promotions.


You may be thinking of that "guitar-playing" woman whose DD driver recruitment commercial was running 24/7 on Youtube. I got so tired of that commercial I wanted to smash that guitar on her head.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I still say there's no possible way she was averaging what she did per delivery.
> 
> $13 per delivery including tips.
> 
> ...


Suffice to say I don't believe her numbers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Yeah because she's on the new driver promo.
> 
> They throw you business plus a per delivery bonus.
> 
> Her video next month will be "I quit my day job for DD and now I can't pay the bills"


She's not a new DD driver. It's supposedly her first week doing DD FULL TIME.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You may be thinking of that "guitar-playing" woman whose DD driver recruitment commercial was running 24/7 on Youtube. I got so tired of that commercial I wanted to smash that guitar on her head.


She actually has videos with all the gig apps.
She has a youtube channel.


----------



## STRIDERr (5 mo ago)

i seen plenty of good-looking people making fun of ugly looking people. pretty sure they dont have any kind of "scenically proven insecurities". they're just azzholes


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> She actually has videos with all the gig apps.
> She has a youtube channel.



She and the rest of the gig-work click-baiters on Youtube have become increasingly desperate because fewer and fewer people are watching their phony videos. 

Viewership for Youtube gigwork channels has been on the decline for years thanks to endless pay cuts and worsening working conditions. Many vloggers have abandoned their channels.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

AvisDeene said:


> Could just be a marketing ploy set up by Door Dash to lure in more suckers.


Yup, I agree. Like the TicToc guy who made a bazillionmillion. It’s a ploy to get ants to sign up ans squeeze those who know better out.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> She's not a new DD driver. It's supposedly her first week doing DD FULL TIME.


Maybe that’s why she looks familiar and someone posted her driving videos before.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I made $1202 8/29-9/4. 34.5 hours active time and 52 hours dash time. 443 in tips, and $124 pay adjustment for Prop 22 in california. I made 1233 the following week with similar hours.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

TeleSki said:


> I made $1202 8/29-9/4. 34.5 hours active time and 52 hours dash time. 443 in tips, and $124 pay adjustment for Prop 22 in california. I made 1233 the following week with similar hours.


Outstanding job keep it up


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TeleSki said:


> I made $1202 8/29-9/4. 34.5 hours active time and 52 hours dash time. 443 in tips, and $124 pay adjustment for Prop 22 in california. I made 1233 the following week with similar hours.


How accurately does Uber and Lyft report your miles and minutes? They're not to be trusted.

In my experience they consistently lowball miles and minutes by large margins on my invoices, but since there's no Prop 22 here it doesn't cost me money. If they lowball miles and minutes in CA that's massive robbery.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> How accurately does Uber and Lyft report your miles and minutes? They're not to be trusted.
> 
> In my experience they consistently lowball miles and minutes by large margins on my invoices, but since there's no Prop 22 here it doesn't cost me money. If they lowball miles and minutes in CA that's massive robbery.


In my 6 years of full time driving I have found Uber and Lyft to always be much lower then my actual miles.
So always keep track of your own miles.
Don't forget miles driven between rides with your app on count.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

This was my best ever non holiday week.
It was all because of the LOP.
Miles as recorded by Stride, parking lot to parking lot 742.4.
For someone else, this may be normal. I don't know.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> She and the rest of the gig-work click-baiters on Youtube have become increasingly desperate because fewer and fewer people are watching their phony videos.
> 
> Viewership for Youtube gigwork channels has been on the decline for years thanks to endless pay cuts and worsening working conditions. Many vloggers have abandoned their channels.


Seems their advice is of the same level as yours.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Move to new jersey then. But I'm pretty sure the people that post from new jersey on here don't make 2500 a week or even half that.


I don't think I've ever done $1,000 in a week. Maybe I have. I think my best weeks topped out somewhere in the $900s, though, and those aren't typical. I generally consider something in the $700s to be a good week.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> Someone here needs to take a chill pill.


Ha Ha!

No skine en thee game.

Yu funy.

And irrelevant.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You may be thinking of that "guitar-playing" woman whose DD driver recruitment commercial was running 24/7 on Youtube. I got so tired of that commercial I wanted to smash that guitar on her head.


Maybe better,

Smash a guitar on your tin foil hat.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Suffice to say I don't believe her numbers.


Seems you have no legitimate understanding of facts.

Just opinions with no grounding in the real world of food delivery.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems their advice is of the same level as yours.


There used to be these so called experts guaranteeing 5k a week.
They were all based on absurd surges that were actually available in some hot isolated areas in the day ( 2015-2016 ish ).
My favorite was Uber Man I think his real name was Randy.
He has since gotten out of rideshare and last I knew was buying cars at auctions fixing them and flipping them.


----------

